# Ok, really getting tired of this...



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

HDR 114, upgraded to dual DiamondMax 10 160 GB PATA133 HDD.

That lasted about 6 months, then TIVO died, could not get past (TIVO is starting up) screen.

Removed those because of heat/PS issues described to me by members of this forum.

Changed to a single 6L300R0 QuickView drive as recomended by those on this site.

Well, that was April, now it's October and yet again, TIVO is stuck at the startup screen, the past week inconsistant recordings and not being able to playback shows I recently watched.

I tested all drives with MaxBlast, and they all pass the tests.

The 160's are actually used in some of my PC's now without issues.

So, the drives are not dying, they just won't work after about 6 months...

I have a cachecard in the TIVO, that is the only other MOD I have made.

I just went back to my original drive that came with the unit, only 14 hours or recording available, YUCK!

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you have a record of the exact mfstools commands you used for the upgrade?


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Last upgrade from original A to new 300 GB A.

Primary Master CD ROM
Primary Slave Original TIVO A
Secondary Master New A

mfsbackup -f 9999 -s0 -/dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 500 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

Then copykern

Then CacheCard drivers


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

ETD66SS said:


> Last upgrade from original A to new 300 GB A.
> 
> Primary Master CD ROM
> Primary Slave Original TIVO A
> ...


Don't even know what a HDR 114 is any way FWIW

If this were a Series 2 DVR the -s 500 would need to be adjusted with tpip unless copykern does that for you.

Pull the drive and look at the logs.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> Don't even know what a HDR 114 is any way FWIW


I'd guess that it's either one of the odd models that seem to pop up every now and then like the HDR412 or its actually a 14 hour tivo model number HDR110 or 112. In either case I'd say its a safe bet that its a SA S1.


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry yeah, it's a 14 hour HDR 112...

How do I look at the logs?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

mkdir /mnt/tivo
mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/tivo
ls -lsrt /mnt/tivo/log
cat /mnt/tivo/log/filename.txt


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, now my original TIVO A drive died. Started to stutter, tried to reboot, now can't get passed the startup screen.

I tried to mfs backup and restore from it but that failed.

Now what do I do?

I just want to get my HDR 112 working again with a single 160 GB drive. How do I do this with no orginal A drive anymore?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Use Instantcake from www.DVRupgrade.com. It will place an image on the drive in less than 1 hour. It sells for 19.99. If you try it I am sure you will like it. Good Luck.


----------



## ETD66SS (Sep 9, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> Use Instantcake from www.DVRupgrade.com. It will place an image on the drive in less than 1 hour. It sells for 19.99. If you try it I am sure you will like it. Good Luck.


Ok, before I buy that.

I have another series 1 TIVO that has a 30GB drive in it that works.

I put that drive in my TIVO and it says my account is closed, it shows the correct service number however... And from the TIVO webpage my account status is "in good standing" As I auto-pay the monthly fee with a CC.

Is there any way to make TIVO call to get the latest version of the software on the 30GB drive from the other TIVO, and then make a new A drive from that?

If it's showing the proper TIVO service number (I imagine it's on a ROM chip on the MB?), why would it tell me my account is closed, when it's all paid up?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

ETD66SS said:


> Ok, before I buy that.
> 
> I have another series 1 TIVO that has a 30GB drive in it that works.
> 
> ...


If you changed the unit the drive was in or if the unit was off for a while Tivo will often say account closed until Tivo has gone through all account numbers. Usually once every 24 hours. It will then come back. Remember if changing machines to do a clear and delete everything if you ever want to use it on the changed machine. No need to do that if you are going to put it back in the original machine. That is because the disk is married to the motherboard and the programs are encrypted based on the serial number. Yes you can if you are familiar with MFSlive.org it will take longer because of the learning curve. It can be done, it will just take longer.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think that TiVo has failed.

Series 1 Standalones don't encrypt, so there is no need C&DE when you play musical drives.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry my mistake. I thought all TiVo's encrypted.


----------

